# Software upgrade to 3.7 Gold



## Chris (Apr 29, 2008)

The forums been upgraded to the new version of vBulletin, 3.7.0. This update includes quite a few security fixes and changes - if you see something not working, please post up here.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 30, 2008)

i tried to use the search to search for "rhino" and got this:

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing or mismatched.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------

